# Visueller Editor für Eclipse RCP Anwendung



## Hoon2006 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Framework oder vielleicht einer Eclipse RCP Extension für einen visuellen Editor mit Drag and Drop Funktionalität. 
Im Rahmen meines Studiums wollen wir einen Streckeneditor für ein Rennspiel entwickeln, ähnlich wie früher bei Stunts, als man sich seine Strecke selber zusammenklicken konnte.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## dzim (28. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal, das musst du dir selbst schreiben.
Zu empfehlen ist also: Beschäftige dich mit SWT, JFace und natürlich RCP.
Zum schnellen "bauen" von SWT u.s.w Anwendungen empfiehlt sich (meiner Meinung nach) der SWT-Designer von Instatiations

http://www.instantiations.com/windowbuilder/swtdesigner/download.html?id=2

Viel Spaß beim frickeln 
D.


----------



## Hoon2006 (28. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antwort,
also mit SWT, JFace und RCP kenn ich mich soweit schon aus. Meine Frage war eigentlich weniger darauf bezogen welche SWT Gui Designer es gibt. Was ich suche ist ja quasi ein "GUI-Designer-Designer" Framework, wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Weiß auch noch nicht so recht ob mir das --> http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php weiterhilft...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mai 2008)

Schau dir EMF, GEF, Draw2D und GMF an.
GMF kombiniert all diese Frameworks, also fang am besten dort an.
http://www.eclipse.org/modeling/gmf/

*verschieb*


----------

